# Potassium Silicate coatings



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

I am pricing a job that requires a potassium silicate coating. Has anyone used such a coating?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

never heard of it, until I googled it. Sounds like a quartz based product for masonry. $425/five 300 sq/ft coverage per gallon. So $0.31/sq ft.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> never heard of it, until I googled it. Sounds like a quartz based product for masonry. $425/five 300 sq/ft coverage per gallon. So $0.31/sq ft.


Thanks Mike, I couldn't find much on it. The product speced has a square footage is 750 sq/ft per 5 gallon pail (2 coats). The job I'm pricing is an historic plaster ceiling, with old lead paint on it now. I talked to their paint tech and it doesn't sound like the product that should be used for this job. Seems to be more for new or unfinished masonry. I don't know where designers/architects find these products.


----------



## hasnazameer (Jul 20, 2020)

I used silicon coating and its cool.


----------

